# Amtrak: Empire Builder to Seattle / Portland



## David Beard (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wanted to shout-out about my excellent experience on Amtrak this Summer. I took the Empire Builder to Portland, slept in a sleeper, and enjoyed myself immensely. The programming (including the wine tasting) was awesome. The food was scrumptious -- even the breakfast in a box in Portland.

We joined in MSP, took the train to Portland, saw Portland, hopped a train to Seattle (comfy), then took the Empire Builder back from Seattle. On the way back, we had a man named Gul as our car attendant. Gul offered a level of service I've never seen in any mode of travel, ever. He is Amtrak's most amazing asset.

Anyway: Loved this trip and recommend it highly.


----------



## Hanno (Oct 13, 2008)

David Beard said:


> Just wanted to shout-out about my excellent experience on Amtrak this Summer. I took the Empire Builder to Portland, slept in a sleeper, and enjoyed myself immensely. The programming (including the wine tasting) was awesome. The food was scrumptious -- even the breakfast in a box in Portland.
> We joined in MSP, took the train to Portland, saw Portland, hopped a train to Seattle (comfy), then took the Empire Builder back from Seattle. On the way back, we had a man named Gul as our car attendant. Gul offered a level of service I've never seen in any mode of travel, ever. He is Amtrak's most amazing asset.
> 
> Anyway: Loved this trip and recommend it highly.


Thanks for your report and the comment about the attendant. The more support that can be given to excellent service the better. There is a tendency to get more of what is rewarded!


----------



## Cascadia (Oct 13, 2008)

I would love to do the exact trip only starting from the other end here. If I do it I will be heading back to visit Minneapolis my home town. You said you started in Minneapolis, meeting up there, where is home for you?

If you repeat the trip you should think about adding a leg onto it, taking the Cascades north to Vancouver BC for a visit there, it's a great tourist town with so many beautiful waterfront pedestrian promenades.


----------

